# B13 200SX swap



## TheMasterShake (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello, everyone. 

I've been visiting these forums for quiet some time now, I've learned a lot from you. I fixed my 93 Sentra's idle speed, I fixed headlight issue, I've learned how to take this car apart and put it back together through this forum. 

After days of searching up stuff, however, I can't seem to find a solid answer for a project that I have in mind. In my area there are currently three different 200SXs for sale, all under $1000. All have the SR20DE and all are equipped with the 5 speed standard transmission. I'm planning on buying one of them and swapping parts into my 93 Sentra. I know that the engine and transmission pretty much bolt on with little hassle except for the harness, which I can deal with. 

My question is, what else? What other parts from 200SX will bolt onto the B13? 

Disk brakes front/rear?
Suspension?
Rear folding seats?
Front bucket seats?
Steering wheel?
Pedals?


I would like to know of any part that can be bolted on directly. I will even fabricate the part if necessary, though I'd prefer to stay away from that.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

It should be a fairly straight forward swap going between the GA16DE and SR20DE with a donor car, whether it be a B13 or B14 in regards to the engine and transmission. The wiring may be an issue, though, as your B13 is OBDI and the 200SX SE-R is OBDII. You should be able to remedy this using the B14 wiring harness, but splicing it into the interior harness (gauge cluster, fuel pump, etc.) could cause issues.

In regards to what is interchangeable, most components should work. There isn't a great deal of difference between the B13 and B14 chassis (other than the rear suspension). Brakes should be interchangeable, just make sure to swap brake boosters if you plan on using the 200SX SE-R ones. Interior should be pretty close as well, mainly the front seats. Back seats will probably not work, but heck, try them out and see. Front suspension will be practically identical, but as I mentioned before, the rear is different. Steering wheels will be interchangeable. I'm fairly certain the pedals will work as well.


----------



## Audrey Yue (Mar 12, 2014)

I believe you'll be able to accomplish what you're trying to do by doing what you plan on doing. You should be able to use almost everything from the B14 that you need to get the B13 up and going. The engine wiring harness and such from the B14 will go to the B13 and work fine. The B13 will end up being OBDII, but that shouldn't bother you any.


----------

